# Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013



## HAVSEI (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo Gleichgesinnte.

Auf geht's in die Sommersaison, auch wenn man bei dem derzeitigen Wetter kaum von Sommer reden kann. Egal, es kann nur besser werden...aber die Forellen sind zur Zeit gut genährt und in Top-kondition!

Wir waren gestern Abend mal wieder auf dem Darss unterwegs, seht selbst,
1x45 und 1x48cm blitzblankes Silber!


----------



## nwm79mefo (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

Moin moin,
gut gemacht#6 Warst auf Horni und hast sie als Beifang gefangen, oder warst gezielt los? Auf Blech?


----------



## mathei (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

petri. geht ja gut los


----------



## HAVSEI (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*



nwm79mefo schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> gut gemacht#6 Warst auf Horni und hast sie als Beifang gefangen, oder warst gezielt los? Auf Blech?



Eher anders herum, immer wegen Forelle los und die Gehörnten als Beifang.
Fangzeit war zwischen 21:00 - 21:30 da waren die Hornis zum Glück schon weg...


----------



## nwm79mefo (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

Danke, denn brauche ich ja keinen stress machen um rechtzeitig am Wasser zu sein|uhoh: ich brauche noch zwei drei Stück, damit es sich auch lohnt den Ofen an zu heizen... drei habe ich noch vom Winter


----------



## HAVSEI (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

Wir fangen meist gegen 18:00 Uhr an, sonst lohnt der Weg ja nicht.
Dorsch war auch unterwegs, habe aber nicht durchsacken lassen, wollte ja was Silbernes 
Nächstes WE geht's weiter...Petri für alle die bis dahin ans Wasser kommen.


----------



## sveni82 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

Hallöchen, ich war von Donnerstag bis Montag auf Fehmarn.
Donnerstag und Freitag super bedingungen, kein Kraut wenig Wing und 4 Forellen. 1x50cm und 3x45cm alle auf Blech. 
Beißzeit von 20-23 Uhr, Samstag Morgen 1x38cm wieder zuruck ins kühle Nass, am abend kam Wind auf und überall Kraut da ging nicht mehr viel. Sonntag das selbe spiel Wind und Kraut. Montag morgen eine schöne verloren 60+ 2 mal gesprungen und weg war sie #q:c. Das Nächste mal erwische ich sie |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265453


----------



## Stichling63 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*



sveni82 schrieb:


> Hallöchen, ich war von Donnerstag bis Montag auf Fehmarn.
> Donnerstag und Freitag super bedingungen, kein Kraut wenig Wing und 4 Forellen. 1x50cm und 3x45cm alle auf Blech.


 Petri Heil Sveni82:m


----------



## Meerforellenfan (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

Schön zu lesen das doch noch jemand was fängt......fettes Petri nach Wuppertal ;-)


----------



## sveni82 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Schön zu lesen das doch noch jemand was fängt......fettes Petri nach Wuppertal ;-)


 

Danke, hoffe ich schaffe es im Sommer nochmal eine Woche lang auf Silber zu Angeln, denn ein paar brauche ich noch für meine Räucher Tonne.

Dickes Petri an alle.


----------



## nwm79mefo (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

Hornhechte?|uhoh:


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

Nur der köder oder soll ich lieber Fliege sagen  :gder im wasser ist bring euch  fisch 
im www fängt man keine fische 
ihr müsst los gerade jetzt die ersten std bevor die sonne auf geht ist der hammer #6


:g


----------



## Freelander (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

und das Bild ist von 2012.01.07???


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

68er von heute,liegt jetzt im kühlschrank
probiere mal das aus ===>>http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266036


----------



## Stichling63 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> 68er von heute,liegt jetzt im kühlschrank


 
Petri Heil, wo und mit was haste die Mefo dann gefangen ???


----------



## mathei (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

petri willi. ganz großes kino


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

ostsee oder bach-fluß:g


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ostsee oder bach-fluß:g



war beifang am bach|supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

Von heute ..


----------



## Meerforellenfan (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

sehr lecker...petri:m


----------



## Rhöde (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

Nicht schlecht, der Specht !

Als Beifang im Fluß könnte ich mir auch sowas gefallen lassen. Toller Fisch !!!

Petri euch "Sommersilberjägern" .#6


----------



## hugokiel (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

@Sylverpasi Dickes Petri zu DEM Fang. Dieses Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Würfe, äh, Worte  Klasse! #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

Danke Leute #6#6#6


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Danke Leute #6#6#6


 Und schön in weissenhaus gewesen |supergri


----------



## Corinna68 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> 68er von heute,liegt jetzt im kühlschrank
> probiere mal das aus ===>>http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266036



Willi Willi wer liegt jetzt im Kühlschrank |supergri Die Henne oder die Mefo:moder beide Petri zum Silber


----------



## Freelander (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Und schön in weissenhaus gewesen |supergri


 
neee, war er diesmal nicht! wäre zwar naheliegend bei uns, aber man isst ja auch nicht immer nur Brot oder? ab und an mal woanders hin ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

Die Henne wird noch gebraucht und erfreut sich bester Gesundheit 
Und von der Mefo ist nicht mehr viel übrig,ist einfach zu lecker..


----------



## skally (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*



Freelander schrieb:


> und das Bild ist von 2012.01.07???



Weil es hier schonmal gepostet wurde.|rolleyes
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155730&page=2 
Antwort #16

Beste Grüße


----------



## Maik-FL (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*

Datum: 01.07.
Wo: Flensburger Förde
Wetter: sonnig - leichter Wind Bf 2 aus NW
Wasser: glasklar
Zeit: ca. 19:00 Uhr
Köder: Snurrebassen grün/silber No.5 

Anfangs, mit leichterm Köder 2 Hornis, dann nach Wechsel auf 24g eine Mefo von ca. 35cm und kurz darauf eine schöne fette von 49cm die dann auch mit durfte . Gebissen haben beide auf max. Wurfdistanz.


----------



## Freelander (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*



skally schrieb:


> Weil es hier schonmal gepostet wurde.|rolleyes
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=155730&page=2
> Antwort #16
> 
> Beste Grüße


 
Ziemlich kurious das Ganze........


----------



## Matthias-HH (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*



Maik-FL schrieb:


> Datum: 01.07.
> Wo: Flensburger Förde
> Wetter: sonnig - leichter Wind Bf 2 aus NW
> Wasser: glasklar
> ...


Petri 
Schön, mal wieder eine Fangmeldung zu lesen.

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenfaenge Juni 2013*



Matthias-HH schrieb:


> Petri
> Schön, mal wieder eine Fangmeldung zu lesen.
> 
> damit hätte ich heute am 4 Juli auch gerne aufgewartet, bin extra zeitig vor dem sonnenaufgang in die ostsee gestiefelt, der schwache nordwest hat gut wasser und auch jede menge seegras in die wismarbucht gedrückt, erster wurf und der drilling saß voller kraut, fix auf einzelhaken gewechselt, zweiter wurf 3 kurbelumdrehung rums, geil dachte ich sommermefo aber leider nur ein fetter hornfisch, das teil an den galgen gehängt und weiter gings, ich hatte noch etliche alulattenaussteiger, konnte aber keinen mehr landen,
> von der süssen silbernen war weit und breit nichts zu sehen


----------

